# Snow Plowing with a Wrangler



## abujadd (Dec 29, 2002)

I have a 1989 Wrangler, 4.2 I-6 with a lot of miles. I plan on Snowplowing Driveways and Sidewalks. I also wouldn't mind clearing small parking lots. 
Will this Jeep be sufficient for the application? What would be the ideal snowplow for my Jeep?
I wouldn't mind buying a used plow, since I don't plan on going too big with the snow plowing business.


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

Jeeps are nice for small areas, easy to manuveur. You will beat up the steering and suspension though, they aren't heavy duty for plowing. 
I would assume the smaller the better in a plow. 7'6"?
If it's got lots of miles you're ready for a front end rebuild anyway, so put some money away to do that after plow season. About $300 from Performance Suspension (parts only).


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I think a 7'6" is a little much for a wrangler, maybe a 7' would better suit your needs. I was plowing with a guy last year that could turn sideways and push the snow off drives like that. Probably the best setup for drives i've seen yet. I think he had a 6.5' Meyer on it. Cleaned pretty good and held that smaller plow pretty well. If you want to do some smaller commercial lots a set of Turk-Key or ProWings would probably be a good idea to sped up that process. thats a good driveway rig, IMO


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea id say a 6' if there is such a size, or a 6.5' at most. Something light. I see Jeeps with Sno-Way quite often, maybe that is the way to go. Mike


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

You can't beat a Jeep for maneuvering, but you won't be able to push huge amounts of snow. It's ideal for wide sidewalks, tight driveways and clean up work in parking areas, But I wouldn't attempt parking lots alone.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

i used to plow with a 93 wrangler with a 7 foot western on the front. it was a great plow vehicle. It plowed some serious snow and was great and maneuverable. i dont think it could handle a 7.5 footer or bigger though.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

i have a 93 jeep wrangler 4.0l with a 6'6" western uni-mount (standard blade, not the lsx junk). for driveways and sidewalks it cant be beat. i use it, along with my f-350 to do the commercial lots. manuverability is it biggest plus. its a great little plow truck, just dont try to move mountains with it, it wont do it. example, this last snow event we had, the snow was some tough pushing. if i went into a long driveway with the blade angled, as the snow piled up it would push the whole truck over to the side. just not enough weight behind it. overall, it does pretty good.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

96 cherokee sport with 4.0 and a 6.5 western plows like crazy. That 4.0 is a great engine.


Jay


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Wrangler for plowing*

My vote is for jeeps exclusively. They are the best for manuverability, easy to service, and you can stack 'em back to back in a standard garage with the plows off. I use 6.5 Myers and 6.5 westerns on the CJ-5's. Most of mine use the 4 cylinder engines, and with low range and 5:38 gears nobody is stopping them guys. I would rather plow with a Jeep than any other product. My Jeep pickup uses a Myers plow, and it is a monster in the snow. With a load of wood on the back it will run through anything 7.50 x 16 firestone snows on that one, and the same on the CJ's, but I also chain in the front and will chain all four wheels if the snow is deep enough or the driveway steep enough.

I run Monarch Hy-lo's for lift and power angle. Belt driven and simple. No electrical drain, and no wallet pain!

I have done them all in the jeeps, walkways, residentials, insurance company lots, grocery store lots, and medical office lots. By far and away the best all around plow vehicle there is.

If the front end is a bit soft you can add a leaf or two very easily to pick up the front end.

It is easy to back drag with a Jeep due to its short length, but you don't need to back drag in a Jeep CJ, you just swing wide and cut in and your pile is along side the garage just like that.

Jeeps are cheap to keep and make a clean sweep. Love 'em.


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

does anyone use ballast in their jeep?


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Jeep ballast*

nohting like a big toolbox and a toro blower in the back of a CJ to crowd things up a bit, gotta tilt the toro to get it in, but that is all I like to carry in a CJ.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Tommy, I'm not quite sure where you stand on this issue...


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Wranglers make good plow units. Mopar offers and suggest an air shock kit for the front when using a plow. 

There part # is 82202562 avail from the Jeep dealer. Western standand or Sport Utility plows work good. We prefer the sport Util. Good construction. Only down side is small cutting edge. Replace it with a standard cutting edge when they wear down. Jerre


----------



## abujadd (Dec 29, 2002)

*Plowing with a Wrangler*

You guys have been great. One more question though:
Which is a better Jeep, Manual or Automatic Transmission?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Thats pretty much a personal preference and up to you. Most here I think would say go with an automatic. We had a manual trans. vs. automatic trans. for plowing thread here a while back and I remember that "most" people here agreed that automatic was the way to go, not all, but most. Its really what you like and feel comfortable with, a stick to me is just something else to do while plowing. I like automatic. Mike


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

I have a 1975 jeep cj5 with a 6.5 meyers its a great plow truck for small areas.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Im not sure about the early 90's and late 80's jeeps, but my friend has a 98 with a 3sp auto. She gets terrible mileage. I know another guy that got the std. trans in his wrangler(5sp) and claims to get a best of 22mpg. auto is better in my opinion for plowing, but id get used to to manual if there was the big mileage difference.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I used to plow with a CJ-7 until I blew the motor and I turned it in to a project. Very tight turning radius but a light truck and it had problems when the snow was wet or deep. I hit a man hole cover that spun it in a circle once. I had a 7 foot meyer plow on it that was OK, would not go bigger than that.
Great for driveways small lots.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

if you beef up the front end i would go with a 7 but i would stick with a 6.6 poly.steel plow is good to.i had one with a 6.6 steel with a 4 banger 5 speed worked out well i feel.it was a 97 jeep little newer than yours but all the same goodies


----------



## DCSSTEVE (Nov 23, 2003)

*Plowing tough with a Jeep*

I found this site searching for information on plowing with a Wrangler. I have spent twelve years plowing with a CJ7 and a 6.5 Western Standard plow. I just bought a YJ 1993 Wrangler and the ST-7 Meyer plow gets put on next week. I live at 9,300' in Southern Colorado and I wanted to change to a fuel-injected vehicle and get a new plow.

First my CJ experience. Every winter I put chains on all four wheels and park the CJ and plow in the garage. When it snows it can be a whole bunch or not too much. This is tough dirt ranch plowing. I plow a 1/2 mile of driveway, parking area, around the barn and the horse runs. I use my CJ to plow 2 feet- plus of snow. I plow until it won't plow any more. It is l limited due to vehicle weight but with aggressive driving it's amazing what it will move. I have never broken the Jeep but the Western Plow is getting fatigued and now some of the welds are giving way.

There is nothing faster than the Jeep when it can move the snow. I love the maneuverability and the toughness. With the chains and by raising the blade it can almost always extract itself when it gets stuck. Sometimes we get four feet of snow or more and I have to fight wind packed drifts. For that I will use my 70HP tractor and eight foot snow blower. However, as soon as I get the bad part moved, I use the Jeep to clean it up.

Now for the Wrangler, I am hoping it does as well. It will be sporting a new Meyer 7' blade. The Western people no longer recommend and do no allow their authorized dealers to install 6.5 or 7' standard blades on Jeeps, The lawyers told them its not a good idea. Even telling them about my 12-year experience did not change their mind. They wanted me to buy the Sport Utility version. I would quickly destroy this lighter weight plow. The Jeep can lift and move up to a 7-foot blade with great agility. Do not go bigger though.

The YJ Wrangler has leaf springs like the CJ and is heavier duty than the newer TJ (1997-2004). Also, I installed a BDS 2.5-inch lift kit that replaces the leaf springs with heaver duty ones. It now feels much more like the CJ.

I will let you all know how the Wrangler does compared to the CJ. The driveline is not quite a tough but I am hoping it's adequate. Meyer recommends the ST-7 for the YJ Wrangler so I left Western for Meyer. They only recommend a ST 6.5 for the TJ Wrangler. The Meyer ST-7 weighs 200 lbs more then the Western Standard 7'. I am looking forward to the increased weight to help keep my cutting edge down.

Will report back later this winter.


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

I plow with a 98 tj and use a 7.5 western uni-mount. 

It has the inline 6 and 5 speed, but i wish it was the automatic.my left leg gets tired from using the clutch.lol


----------



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

How about this......

2001 Wrangler Western Unimount with Timbrens...

In tight spots, this vehicle (Darlene. Yes She named it... ) drive circles around the Ford. She makes a great companion on the job site. (Yes, both the Jeep AND the driver  )

Dan


----------



## moosechaser (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plowman777 _
> *does anyone use ballast in their jeep? *


I,m Plowing with a 2001 jeep Wrangler..T.J. I have a 7' Western unimount on it..I carry about 250 pds in the back.
Works great....


----------



## 97Wrangler (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a Western 6'6" standard blade on my 97 Wrangler with the air shock kit and it works excellent. By the way my local mopar dealer says that the air shock kit is discontinued. I put 200lbs in the rear for ballast.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

What do you all use to add weight in the back of your Jeeps?


Michele


----------



## Sndun (Nov 2, 2001)

Luppy,
I just put a few bags of salt in the back and/or hook up the salter.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*cj BALLAST*

I used to date this gal from Vermont. She was about an axe handle and a half wide, so I would make her sit in the back of the Jeep as my ballast. After we broke up due to a dispute over leaf springs I started carrying around my trusty Toro 5 hp snow blower. a shovel, extra snow chain links, a toolbox, rain suit, and enough emergency parts to last a whole season, hoses, pins, etc. Then I really had to add a couple of more leafs to the springs!

Happy Thanksgiving to all, and especially to those who got snow!


----------



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

As I understand it, the jeep is a good plower. I have a 2000 TJ 5speed w/2" spacer lift. This is my everyday ride. A friend of mine does plowing on commercial lots and whatever else he can get his hands on. So I would be working with him on that. I am really worried about killing my jeep. Like the tranny or the clutch or the suspension, even just the extra strain. Am I worried too much over nothing or there is a good chance of something craping out on me? I just put on new shocks and the jeep is in good condition. I plan to keep this one forever. Will plowing cut it's life short?


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

In the last 10 years I've been plowing w/a '77 cj-7 powered by a 350 chevy. The body rotted off and I replaced with a '89 wrangler body. It has a 6.5 Meyers on it and I will definetly miss this. Just put a 7.5 Meyers on my '94 k5 blazer. BIG mistake! I wish I could keep the jeep but it's time to say adios due to space. The drive train is still original and has held up with the 350 doing driveways,condo's and medium size parking lots. The blazer is much more practical for the bigger stuff but plowing the condo's with it sucks!


----------



## plucnik (Oct 24, 2002)

I've been plowing with a 97 Wrangler with a manual trannie and 4.0 and so far so good. I found that the ballast in the back is the way to go. I had timbrems installed on the front and that keeps the front end stable. Even with a soft top, it stays pretty warm. I had a 6.5 Western put on. Have fun!


----------



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

Cool,
Well my friend found me a used plow almost for free. It only goes up and down, but supposedly that can be modified so that it can turn as well, any truth to that?
I just have to get a frame to match my TJ and the contols, this plow was used on a YJ. It's a Meyer 6.5. Hopefully the whole thing will run me about $500. I can live with that. So I guess by the next snow storm I should have a plow.

How is the ride with the timbrems when the plow is off?
Are airbags a better way to go?


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Cool. Glad to hear you're going to get setup with a plow on that Jeep. The ride quality with the stock shocks and the Timbrens was extremely firm in my Jeep. I replaced the shocks with DT 3000's and now the ride is great. Air bags may be a better choice for someone who goes off road since the Timbrens completely restrict the front from flexing. Hth


Michele


----------



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

I have the same DT3000 shocks I just put them on a couple of months ago with a 2" spacer lift. Hope everything works out , I make some extra cach and nothing breaks on my TJ.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

Here's my Jeep again...2003 Rubicon. I am up to 50 residential this year here in Toronto. I started with a 4 banger and a five speed then I was going to use a 4.2 six but after building it and not getting it to pass the local emissions test I gave up and bought the Rubicon. Lately I have attached some rubber wings (old truck mudflaps)on the sides of my plow to protect the sides of the driveways and also they work well to catch the snow that bleeds out. I would really like to see what Timbrens look like if someone could post that it would be great.


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

martyman,boy i wish i had a rubicon to plow with. I'll bet the 4.10 gears and lockers ft and rear really help!! Have you modified the lockers yet? You can bypass the switch so they'll work above 10 mph in low range. I'll bet that jeep pushes alot of snow!!


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by martyman _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Martyman your Rubi looks great with the plow on! Thats alot of driveways to plow in storm. Props to you for sure.
Check out THIS thread where I posted a picture of the Timbrens on my TJ. They are the rubber things inside the bottom of the spring.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

Thanks Jeepboy and Luppy, I just picked up a set of Timbrens at my local plow shop. They are made locally here in Toronto. The gearing in the jeep does help and the wieght of the rubicon with the heavier transmission,transfercase and axles help

Lockers are for fun offroading not for plowing. My personal opinion about guys that mess with the lockers is that I wouldn't do it unless they want to break stuff. I don't like to break stuff cause it gets real expensive. 









I belong to this site Universityofjeep.com I'm roadrash

Join if you want good info on your jeeps


----------

